# maple6 und matlab r12



## eiho (5. Juli 2001)

hi..... suche für diese proggis ne tutorial.... wenn jemand was weiß wäre net..

thx eiho


----------



## Real_Intruder (29. Januar 2004)

*MatLab Tutorial*

Servus Eiho;

Tutorial mit Lösungen als ZIP für MatLab unter folgendem Link:

http://homepages.fh-regensburg.de/~wah39067/Matlab/

Viel Spaß


----------

